# dual sport/enduro as first vehicle



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have grown up around bikes and quads and was wondering if anyone would recommend on for a first vehicle. I am looking at a kawasaki 350. I am looking at a bike for fuel and insurance. I dont travel alot, It would be just for around town use. Any Ideas? I am 6'1" 260lb is a 250 too small?


Thanks as always,


Pat


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

is anyone gonna reply?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry didn't even see this thread Pat.

I do not think that would be to small a bike for you. It is all about what you feel comfortable on. Take some time and go to a few shops and sit on a few to see how the bike fits you. The Enduros are a great bike, that is what I started with and loved them. I was a bit smaller, but my first bike was an XT250 Yamaha.


----------



## 1farmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Shop around on the insurance there is a big difference in price. I would do like Frantz suggested and sit on a few. I like the new Suzuki 400 dualsport and thats the bike I would buy for myself. I like my XR250L but a bigger engine would be nice. I dont know if I were just going to cruise around town I would get a dualsport. But if you like to ride gravel roads or two tracks and like to get off road a little they are the ticket. Its nothing like a pure off road bike, not even close, but its nice to be road legal and ride into town when you want to.


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

lovetofish93,
I have a kawasaki klx300r,and I love it.I weigh about 190 and it seems to have plenty of power for me.The only thing is that sometimes when I am on the highway I find myself trying to get another gear because they are not "fast"by no meens but on the trails and side roads I have plenty of speed and horsepower.Later Brian


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

if your gunna ride on the road alot get a 450 or bigger, my buddy has a honda 650 and i love riding that bike on or off road. another friend of mine just bought a used yammaha 350 and i think it,s a little weak for the road. i go 225#-230# so i would go bigger than a 350


----------



## PETEE (Dec 24, 2007)

When shopping around also ask about how easy maint. is on the different bikes out there.( air box, air filter, plug changes.) I dont know how much truth ther is to this but I have heard that the suzuki 400 while being pretty much bullet proof is a hard one to maintain as far as accessing the plug and air filter. I can tell you my DR 350 is pretty easy but ask around to find out what other members think about their bikes.


----------

